# Texas trade



## Sophie0503

Had a very nice trade come in today with TexaSmoke, I haven’t tried any of these so this should be pretty interesting. You’re a good man brother much appreciated.. mike&sophie..


----------



## Hickorynut

Nice! Dem's all solid smokes!


----------



## TexaSmoke

Hope you get some enjoyment out of them, bro! 


Who can be against us?


----------



## Cigary

Good solid cigars....assortments of that nature are always good to try to expand our tastes.


----------



## poppajon75

Full spectrum grouping for sure. That MC Media Noche was the cigar I first paired root beer with. Match made in heaven.

Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


----------



## Piper

Very nice assortment. Enjoy!


----------



## Kidvegas

Great trade, and a beautiful assortment of cigars


Sent from Dino’s living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## Scotchpig

@TexaSmoke way to shoot out the lights!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travoline

Nice assortment! A little of everything, hitting all areas of flavor.


----------

